# My Collection So Far



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

So I am early into my venture into detailing, but here's what I have so far.

The items in green have been purchased already and the rest will be ordered in the next month, or so.



> *Pressure washer -* Nilfisk C110 - £53.98
> *2x buckets -* Ultimate Finish Two Bucket Set With Scratch Shields - £25.90
> *1x Wash mit -* Microfiber Madness Incredimitt - £14.00
> *Lots of MF cloths -* Costco range
> ...


My Indium Grey Scirocco GTS is built this coming week and I hope to take delivery just inside March.

I'm still not sure on how to best deal with the factory vinyl stripes, however.

Thoughts?


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

QED, will do the job!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Building up nicely :thumb:


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

angelw said:


> QED, will do the job!


Thanks, Angelw.

I figured that QED would be fine on them. Would you advise against using the Desirable or other waxes or sealants on them too?

Obviously, I wont want to use any kind of polish on them, but what about other products? Claying, decontaminates etc. ?


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

suspal said:


> Building up nicely :thumb:


Unlike my bank balance! :lol:

Anything I'm missing, in your opinion, suspal?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Nice collection. Missing wire wool for the exhaust tips??


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Nice collection. Missing wire wool for the exhaust tips??


You think that I'll need it, seeing as the car will be brand new? As long as I keep on top of them, I should be able to avoid using wire wool, shouldn't I?


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Brocky36 said:


> Thanks, Angelw.
> 
> I figured that QED would be fine on them. Would you advise against using the Desirable or other waxes or sealants on them too?
> 
> Obviously, I wont want to use any kind of polish on them, but what about other products? Claying, decontaminates etc. ?


Pm sent


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Still more stuff to be delivered this week.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

On here, more is best 
You will need to build a man-cave for what you will eventually end up with !


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Autobrite Direct delivery today!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I got the C120 Nilfisk at Christmas and really impressed with it. Have you used your C110 yet Brocky36?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Brocky36 said:


> You think that I'll need it, seeing as the car will be brand new? As long as I keep on top of them, I should be able to avoid using wire wool, shouldn't I?


Mine gets sooty every week. Wire wool keeps it looking good with a spray of SurfexHD or WD40.


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I got the C120 Nilfisk at Christmas and really impressed with it. Have you used your C110 yet Brocky36?


Not yet, no. All this stuff is for my new car, which I take delivery of in a few weeks.

I might crank it up with the snowfoam and give it a trial run on my battered old Astra this weekend.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to the madness!  Hope you have a big wallet 

The Magifoam is a good choice of snowfoam, my favorite!

Where did you buy the Angelwax stuff?


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Carshine said:


> Welcome to the madness!  Hope you have a big wallet
> 
> The Magifoam is a good choice of snowfoam, my favorite!
> 
> Where did you buy the Angelwax stuff?


Some from Bear's Wax Factory and the rest direct from the AngelWax website. I'll order direct from AngelWax from now on, though. Their delivery was ultra-fast (less than 24hrs!) and they threw in a couple of freebies, too! :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Brocky36 said:


> Unlike my bank balance! :lol:
> 
> Anything I'm missing, in your opinion, suspal?


Don't get me started :lol: you'll soon be bankrupt if you start asking me questions like that.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Made a cheeky order from CYC today:-

Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour
Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard
Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth
Bilt Hamber Auto Clay Soft

Only Tardis, Iron X and a set of Envy brushes left to get and my first detailing collection is complete in just under 3 (expensive) months!



> *Pressure washer -* Nilfisk C110 - £53.98
> *2x buckets -* Ultimate Finish Two Bucket Set With Scratch Shields - £25.90
> *1x Wash mitt -* Microfiber Madness Incredimitt - £14.00
> *Lots of MF cloths -* Costco Kirkland Range 36pk - £16.99
> ...


Oh....and I need VW to deliver the car, so I have something to actually use it all on!


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

How I envy you guys....having all those products at the reach of your hands :-(


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rod said:


> How I envy you guys....having all those products at the reach of your hands :-(


Well, I don't have any plans to go to South America, as it stands....but if I ever do, I'll do my best to arrange to bring a few things over for you, Rod. :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I got the C120 Nilfisk at Christmas and really impressed with it.


Have you tried the foam lance that comes with? Hopefully will be trying mine this weekend.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice collection, mate I think you'll love the "FAB" product.


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Nice collection, mate I think you'll love the "FAB" product.


Yeah, I've heard really good things about it.

To be honest, as this is my first foray into detailing, my entire list was assembled after many hours of reading lots of different opinions on here for each individual type of product and then making my choice from what seemed to be the top few performers in each area....so I owe everyone on DW big thanks for their help. :thumb:

Another delivery today!

Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth drying towel
Bilt Hamber clay bar
GTechniq C5 Wheel Armour
Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard

Courtesy of Clean Your Car. :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

saul said:


> Have you tried the foam lance that comes with? Hopefully will be trying mine this weekend.


It's very good for a freebie


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

So, here's everything I have so far.

Still waiting on a few things to be delivered (2 buckets, MM Incredimitt, Bilberry wheel cleaner) and I still need to order Iron-X, Tardis & a set of Envy detailing brushes, but I'm pretty much all set and my Scirocco GTS is going to get some serious loving when it arrives! :argie:


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

You've spent a small fortune eh? 

Welcome to having empty pockets.


----------



## Brocky36 (Nov 23, 2013)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> You've spent a small fortune eh?
> 
> Welcome to having empty pockets.


Aye, just a small one, yeah. :lol:

I have to keep telling myself that this stuff will pay for itself when I come to sell the car a few years down the line...


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Brocky36 said:


> Aye, just a small one, yeah. :lol:
> 
> I have to keep telling myself that this stuff will pay for itself when I come to sell the car a few years down the line...


We've only got one life, so we might aswell enjoy spending our money.


----------

